# Spirithalloween cardboard trees



## billman (May 1, 2006)

I finally went over to spirithalloween yesterday and saw their store (not sold to the public) facade. Huge cardboard trees. Looks pretty simple to construct and I guess about 8ft. high.

Does anyone have a pic of these? My cell sucks for pic taking...


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

billman said:


> I finally went over to spirithalloween yesterday and saw their store (not sold to the public) facade. Huge cardboard trees. Looks pretty simple to construct and I guess about 8ft. high.
> 
> Does anyone have a pic of these? My cell sucks for pic taking...


Stand by for our transition


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Here you go
I'll get a picture of the Tree stump this weekend.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the trees too, and seeing what they can be used for was pretty nice, looks easy enough to do with some refrigerator boxes.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

They started selling things that they use in their stores. 6 of those 7 ft tall big trees with moss is $225:
Spirit Fright Squad - Professional Halloween Installations


----------



## MildAvaholic (Oct 10, 2008)

TNBrad said:


> Here you go
> I'll get a picture of the Tree stump this weekend.


That store looks too bright and cheerful to be a Halloween store!!


----------



## billman (May 1, 2006)

Thanks TNbrad for the photo!!!...Now I got to find some fridge boxes!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I do not think it would be very hard to construct trees like these.


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

savagehaunter said:


> I do not think it would be very hard to construct trees like these.


Just watch the gradual tapering angle as you go up.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

My store says they will be for sale after halloween I want at least 2 to flank my garage


----------



## llama492 (Apr 26, 2005)

I can see making these out of 1/4 in plywood, for a filler in my front yard.. I was at goodwill a few days ago and they where trying to sell cardboard trees that someone made in the backroom . No detail only a cutout and they wanted 8.99 for them .


----------



## lynrapp (Oct 12, 2005)

Those trees are great! Our Halloween party theme this year is "Dark Forest." We wil be building a lot of trees. We are planning on making the tree frame with old lumber that we have scavenged off the streets. Then taking all the cardboard beer cases we have and taping them together to form the trunk. And finally paper macheing the cardboard boxes to make it look more like a tree. (And to hide the beer brand names!)

A lot more work than buying it from a Spirit store, but hopefully it will be sturdier, in case we run into another really windy Halloween like we did a couple of years ago.

Thanks for the posting the pictures!


----------



## bsluvshalloween (Sep 13, 2009)

If you go to "STUMPS online, click on theme, then trees. They have similar trees but they are black, and expensive. Once you had one, you probably use it as a pattern and make your own. We did that once with a gate many years ago. Stumps sells products for decorating events like proms etc.


----------



## Juice (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah, they told me they would sell them after halloween. They did say that you can order them online, buy I have not checked that option out yet.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Yikes! Those are expensive.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Here are some pictures


----------



## jigsawsmscre (Oct 11, 2009)

*trees*

here is a little insight for all of you... if u go to some of the spirit halloween stores, they MIGHT have extra trees for sale for 22.95 a piece and on the 22nd, some stores will be selling the floor models. I bought 3 today and they are terrific


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

i hated those. those looked super "tacky" i think it would spoil a haunt.


----------



## The_King_Of_Halloween (Sep 30, 2009)

i bought a few from the spirit store in my area. $25 a piece. The manager hooked it up. Seeing how much business i've given them!!


----------

